# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  BELAS SPA KHAI TRƯƠNG CHI NHÁNH ĐÀ NẴNG - giảm 80%

## spabelas

Ngoài hai chi nhánh tại *438 Võ Văn Tần và 235 Lý Chính Thắng Quận 3. TPHCM*; Belas Spa đã chính thức khai trương thêm một chi nhánh tại số *14 Nguyễn Văn Linh TP Đà Nẵng vào ngày 17/07/2012*. Đây có thể được xem là biểu tượng mới cho loại hình spa điều trị làn da và dịch vụ thư giãn từ những mỹ phẩm cao cấp ( Nederma, Nora Bode, Peterthomas Roth…. ) tại Đà Thành hiện nay. Belas Spa đã đa dạng hóa dịch vụ tại Belas với nhiều loại hình (bao gồm spa thư giãn và spa y tế, như: massage thư giãn, massage đá nóng, Jacuzzi, xông hơi, chăm sóc da toàn thân, chăm sóc đặc trị da chuyên nghiệp như trị mụn, trị nám, xóa sẹo, trẻ hóa da, tiêu mỡ giảm mập, triệt lông vĩnh viễn.v.v,,,)
Không gian Belas Spa tại được thiết kế với phong cách sang trọng, rộng thoáng với 05 tầng lầu , 04 phòng Vip và phòng riêng với hơn 20 giường để chăm sóc da, phòng jazzcuzi & xông hơi có thể phục vụ cùng lúc đến 6-8 khách.
Sự kết hợp giữa đôi bàn tay ấm áp của chuyên viên, tiếng nhẹ nhẹ nhàng, hương thảo mộc mơn man hòa vào cơ thể sẽ mang tới sự dịu nhẹ trong tâm hồn sau ngày làm việc mệt mỏi. Hãy để làn da và sức khỏe của bạn được phục hồi từ những quy trình chăm sóc trị liệu chuyên nghiệp của Belas nhé!

Box tin khuyến mãi
Từ 17/7 đến hết 17/08/2012
·         Mua 01 dịch vụ tặng 01 dịch vụ chăm sóc da
·         Giảm giá 80% chi phí điều trị cho 03 lần đầu tiên (trị mụn, sẹo thâm và triệt lông)
·         Rút thăm trúng thưởng voucher trị giá 5.000.000 vnd tại Đà Nẵng trong ngày khai trương.

*Trung tâm thẩm mỹ Belas* 
Thương hiệu uy tín năm 2009 – 2010 do mạng Doanh Nghiệp Việt Nam & Cục Xúc Tiến Thương Mại Bộ Công Thương bầu chọn. Hotline: 1900 571 239
-          438 Võ Văn Tần, Phường 5, Quận 3, Tp.HCM. Tel: 08 73005638/ 73005639
-          235 Lý Chính Thắng, Phường 7, Quận 3, Tp.HCM. Tel: 08 54495638/ 54495639
-          14 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Quận Hải Châu, TP Đà Nẵng. Tel: 0511 352 5638
Email: info@belasspa.comWebsite: www.belasspa.com

----------

